# Certified copy of detailed employer references from reference For ACS



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear All,

Just now i received email from ACS.

This is a courtesy email to advise you that we require additional documentation to process your application.

Please upload your additional documents into the Online Application Form by using the following link:
Attach documents


Refer to the attached document "How to Upload Additional Documents" for uploading instructions. All required documents must be uploaded at the same time. 
Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form: 

Certified copy of detailed employer references from reference. 

We will place your skills assessment on hold for an extra 30 days. If no contact is received by this period, your application will be assessed according to the current documents. 
Kind Regards, 

Can any senior person guide me about this issue.If any one have format let me know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

could you list out the document you uploaded to ACS?


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

1) Passport Copy
2) Degree's
3) Work Experience


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

zakir said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just now i received email from ACS.
> 
> ...


Have you provided the additional docs ? if so what are they?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

zakir said:


> 1) Passport Copy 2) Degree's 3) Work Experience


 I think you need to submit CERTIFIED TRUE COPY of your work experience. ACS has provided the necessary format for submission on their website...as well as the need to have documents certified.


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

tipzstamatic said:


> I think you need to submit CERTIFIED TRUE COPY of your work experience. ACS has provided the necessary format for submission on their website...as well as the need to have documents certified.


All documents are certified....true copy


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

pbnaresh said:


> Have you provided the additional docs ? if so what are they?


All documents are attested and no additional documents....now they want me to upload Reference letter .


----------



## yjadhav (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi Zakir, All docs are certified, means?
I want to know, what does mean by Certified True Copy. Do we have to get that Notarized every print of originals? I will be having 
1-Passport,
2- Degree Certificate 
3- Employment Reference on company letter head 
4- Two Reference Letters from ex-company+ current company colleagues as that company do not provide on letter head.

How to make them all as a True certified copy??


----------

